# acoustic panels and batting



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm planning some panels for the front wall and reflection points. I'll be using 703 panels and plan to wrap them in burlap, but the burlap is a pretty loose weave and I was thinking of first wrapping them in batting to help contain the fiberglass particles and give them a little more of an upholstered look. Is there any downside to having a layer of batting under the burlap? If not is there any particular type of batting that would work best?

thanks....


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Batting will work fine for what you want to do. You can get polyfill batting at JoAnn Fabrics pretty cheap.

Bryan


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks Bryan...


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

another thing that you can use is plastic - like the thin painters tarps they sell at home improvement stores.

Get the thinnest one possible.

If you're concerned about sound reflection/transmission, a good test is to have someone hold a piece in front of a speaker and then take it away - if the sound you hear changes, then it's too thick a sheet. You could do this with the batting too, but batting will have a small amount of absorption so expect that to sound a little different...


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks for the tips Jack!


----------



## MichiganMan (Aug 4, 2008)

Is there any appreciable difference between a 100% poly batting and a poly/cotton blend?

Is there any preference?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Neither is going to change the sound as they're both absorbant as is the 703 behind it. If you do plastic, you'll change the HF absorbtion to be more reflective. How far down the effect goes depends on the thickness, density, etc.

Also, if the plastic is stretched tightly, you'll get a membrane effect that can give you a hump in absorbtion somewhere in the bass. Impossible to say where not knowing specifics.

Bryan


----------

